# Problema fuente de alimentación FAC-662B Promax



## Daniel.more (Abr 2, 2012)

hola compañeros acudo a ustedes porque se me estropeo una fuente promax FAC-662B tiene el diodo D0202 y el D0303 jodidos y no se su referencia,alguien me la puede decir o pasarme el diagrama de la fuente....gracias de antemano...saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Abr 2, 2012)

Daniel.more dijo:


> hola compañeros acudo a ustedes porque se me estropeo una fuente promax FAC-662B tiene el diodo D0202 y el D0303 jodidos y no se su referencia,alguien me la puede decir o pasarme el diagrama de la fuente....gracias de antemano...saludos.



Buenos días Daniel.more.

Los SD160 Son Diodos SCHOTTKY de Silicio.
En una conocida casa de componentes de Alcobendas (Madrid) los tienen a 0.3€
Viendo el esquema, me pregunto... ¿Estás seguro que esos Diodos están mal?
Díme cuales son los síntomas  y veré si puedo ayudarte.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 3, 2012)

hola miguelus gracias por contestar,si estoy seguro que esos diodos junto con un trancistor 2N222A estan mal ...es que tenian las patillas tan oxidadas que buscando el fallo con solo rozarlos se partieron...y al mirar los pines con la lupa se ve oxido a incluso a mitad del pin ,el sintoma es .....que al encenderla la fuente de la derecha se quedo en 12v y subiendo muy lentamente....y la de la izquierda no daba tencion,y a los 5 min conectada comenzo a dar voltaje pero subiendo muy lentamente......alomejor puede tener algo mas pero antes de meter tencion para seguir tendria que reponer primero esto,si pudieras pasarme el esquema seria la leche,muchas gracias por contestar.


----------



## miguelus (Abr 3, 2012)

Daniel.more dijo:


> hola miguelus gracias por contestar,si estoy seguro que esos diodos junto con un trancistor 2N222A estan mal ...es que tenian las patillas tan oxidadas que buscando el fallo con solo rozarlos se partieron...y al mirar los pines con la lupa se ve oxido a incluso a mitad del pin ,el sintoma es .....que al encenderla la fuente de la derecha se quedo en 12v y subiendo muy lentamente....y la de la izquierda no daba tencion,y a los 5 min conectada comenzo a dar voltaje pero subiendo muy lentamente......alomejor puede tener algo mas pero antes de meter tencion para seguir tendria que reponer primero esto,si pudieras pasarme el esquema seria la leche,muchas gracias por contestar.



Pues sí, tengo el manual original , y una fuente que de momento no me ha dado ningún problema.
Por mi parte no hay ningún problema en facilitarte una copia del mismo (solo con fines experimentales, por supuesto    ).
¿En qué lugar España tienes tu residencia habitual?

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 3, 2012)

desde hace casi un año estoy en las palmas,aunque una vez al mes voy a madrid (a ronda de toledo)


----------



## miguelus (Abr 3, 2012)

Daniel.more dijo:


> desde hace casi un año estoy en las palmas,aunque una vez al mes voy a madrid (a ronda de toledo)



¿Al Rastro? 
Tienes un MP

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 3, 2012)

jajaja,no a ver la familia (que son viejitos)


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 3, 2012)

miguelus,gracias a tu aporte he podido reparar la fuente,quedo impecable, los diodos shottky que me digiste eran de 1a 60v los cambie por otros de 1a 100v porque tienen los pines mas gruesos para que no ocurra de nuevo...la fuente no tenia ningun componente oxidado unicamente los pines de los 6 diodos sd160 que fue lo que se cambio por lo que pienso que estos diodos vinieron con extrema mala calidad de fabrica ...GRACIAS.


----------



## miguelus (Abr 3, 2012)

Daniel.more dijo:


> miguelus,gracias a tu aporte he podido reparar la fuente,quedo impecable, los diodos shottky que me digiste eran de 1a 60v los cambie por otros de 1a 100v porque tienen los pines mas gruesos para que no ocurra de nuevo...la fuente no tenia ningun componente oxidado unicamente los pines de los 6 diodos sd160 que fue lo que se cambio por lo que pienso que estos diodos vinieron con extrema mala calidad de fabrica ...GRACIAS.



 Me alegro de que todo esté bien.
¿Te llegaron los esquemas?

SAl U2


----------



## 12379291 (Abr 22, 2012)

Buenas, aprovechando el hilo creado dejo mi duda.
tengo una vieja fuente Promax FAC-364 B que recientemente se esta cansando de funcionar...
El problema que me da es de regulación, no hace un control independiente de la corriente y la tensión y el mando la tensión pasa de 0 al máximo en directo. El control fino sigue funcionando...
Alguien tiene idea de por donde puedo atacar?
Por suponer imagino que sea del integrado que lleva (el resto son comp. discretos) que es un (uA f772  tc8424) o...
Gracias de antemano!!!


----------



## miguelus (Abr 22, 2012)

12379291 dijo:


> Buenas, aprovechando el hilo creado dejo mi duda.
> tengo una vieja fuente Promax FAC-364 B que recientemente se esta cansando de funcionar...
> El problema que me da es de regulación, no hace un control independiente de la corriente y la tensión y el mando la tensión pasa de 0 al máximo en directo. El control fino sigue funcionando...
> Alguien tiene idea de por donde puedo atacar?
> ...



Buenas noches *12379291*.
 Lo que comentas tiene toda la pinta de de que los potenciómetros están sucios.
Utiliza "Lubri-Limp /0" lo encontrarás en cualquier casa de Componentes Electrónicos.
Si el problema persiste, tendrás que plantearte cambiarlos (Cirugía menor  )..

Sal U2.


----------



## 12379291 (Abr 22, 2012)

Pruebo y te cuento, 
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## 12379291 (Abr 23, 2012)

Hola de nuevo, 
finalmente opte por la opción más sencilla, sustituir los potenciometros por unos multivuelta que tenia a mano y genial, ahora va mas fino el ajuste que antes ;-), Ademas con el mismo formato por lo que por fuera no se nota.
GRACIAS


----------



## miguelus (Abr 23, 2012)

12379291 dijo:


> Hola de nuevo,
> finalmente opte por la opción más sencilla, sustituir los potenciometros por unos multivuelta que tenia a mano y genial, ahora va mas fino el ajuste que antes ;-), Ademas con el mismo formato por lo que por fuera no se nota.
> GRACIAS




Me alegro, ahora a disfrutarla 

Sal U2


----------



## Barhos (Jun 9, 2013)

Hola, tengo una fuente de alimentación FAC-662B de promax que ha dejado de funcionar correctamente. en un canal tengo 0V y en el otro 46V (no hacen nada los mandos de regulación de tensión). ¿A alguien le ha pasado esto? 
Si alguien me pudiese enviar el esquema eléctrico se lo agradecería mucho.
Muchas gracias anticipadas por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 9, 2013)

Buenas tardes Barhos

La fuente tiene cuatro modos de funcionamiento...

Independientes
Serie 
Paralelo
Track

¿Esa avería está en los cuatro modos?

Cuanda pueda intentaré escanear el esquema.

Pd. Buena Fuente, tengo una desde hace varios años y ningún problema.

Sal U2


----------



## Barhos (Jun 9, 2013)

Buenas tardes miguelus, muchas gracias por tu rápida respuesta!

Sí, la avería aparece en los cuatro modos.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 9, 2013)

Barhos dijo:


> Buenas tardes miguelus, muchas gracias por tu rápida respuesta!
> 
> Sí, la avería aparece en los cuatro modos.
> 
> Saludos.



Mira en este enlace, tienes el PDF del equema, está en una calidad deficiente pero se entiende.

http://www.jvgavila.com/promax.htm

Sal U2


----------



## Barhos (Jun 9, 2013)

Muchas gracias por el Link miguelus! el esquema se ve lo suficientemente bien.
De momento he visto que en el canal S1 (que es el que me da 0V) la fuente de alimentación que alimenta el control tendría que ser de ±12V, sin embargo da +7V y -12V. seguiré mirando a ver si veo el porque.


----------



## Barhos (Jun 20, 2013)

Ya esta reparada, la verdad es que tenia un estropicio considerable. Voy por partes por si a alguien le ocurre lo mismo y esto le puede ayudar:

- Zener D0110 estropeado, estaba regulando a 7V en lugar de hacerlo a 12V. No tenía la referencia del original y lo he cambiado por un BZX85C12 (es mas gordo, de 1,3W, creo que ira sobrado).
- Transitores TO201 (2N2222A), TO202 (BD439) y TO302 (BD439) rotos. La razón de que una fuente diese 47V era que el TO302 tenia cortocircuitado el colector con el emisior.
- Y por último se habian roto los dos amplificadores operacionales U0202 y U0300 (ambos TL072CN).

Muchas gracias miguelus por tu ayuda!!! sin el esquematico hubiera sido mucha mas complicado.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 21, 2013)

Buenos días Barhos

Me alegra que ya tengas la fuente funcionando, es una fuente de muy buena calidad.
Como te comenté, en casa tengo una de esas fuentes y lleva muchos años sin darme ningún problema.
En el laboratorio en el que trabajo tenemos varias y todas funcionan de maravilla.

Sal U2


----------

